# Kind of a mystery frame.



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Picked this frame set up at the Seattle swap and am not having a lot of luck figuring out who built it and when. From what I have found on line by comparing the frame and fork construction it looks like it could be Pope or Great Western. One of the things that really throws me off is the chainring. At first it looked like it came off a early 30's Hawthorne but after looking closer it's a Fauber Special. If anybody has any input it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2011)

Mead Ranger acrh bar frame.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is that like my two guesses or does that explain the paint. I was hoping to find a picture so I will start looking at the Mead bikes.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just looked at a few Mead cycles and the headbadge screws are horizontal and mine are vertical. I will measure them tonight.


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 6, 2011)

dont meads have a specific fork different than the rest? a double or triple crown with a ridge that runs up the sides?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think your right, Mead's have a different fork. Any ways I may never find out what this is exactly but I would like to get close so I can find a head badge for it and make it into at least a restomod.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, the head badge screws are vertically aligned about 2 3/4" apart. If this fits into the realm of Mead that would be great but I would like to see a picture of the headbadge.


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is what looks to be your chainring on a HP Snyder built bike?

http://americanhistory.si.edu/onthemove/collection/object_309.html


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 17, 2011)

nevermind that... this is better...

http://www.american-automobiles.com/Cycle-Cars/Fauber-Cyclecar.html


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 17, 2011)

So I guess its still a mystery? H.P. Snyder? I have seen this chainring on Hawthorne but this the first pre 33 Hawthorne I have seen with one. I guess the question is does anybody have any pre 33 catalogs with a Hawthorne arc bar frame?


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm researching my own new additions but keep finding info on yours - fauber special crank on this one, diff pattern though, and really cool bike

http://luxlow.com/bicycles/llpatina/1914-crown-great-western-manufacturing-wood-wheel-bicycle-1600/


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 17, 2011)

That's a sweet bike, the frame and fork are very similar in construction except for the fancy kind of bar style thing as opposed to the arc bar. I was really hoping to find a catalog. If I find any thing I'll post it. What bike are you researching?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 17, 2011)

There is a 1917 Hawthorne catalog on nostalgic.net http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle311.htm plus this one here on the cabe. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?4412-1919-Hawthorne-Catalog-(Montgomery-Ward)


----------



## tony d. (Apr 17, 2011)

fork and frame looks a lot like 1he arch barr in the 1917 schwinn catilog


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll check the Schwinn cat out, thanks.


----------



## Suedan (Apr 24, 2011)

The fork looks like a Crown fork and I know Crown bicycles used Fauber sprockets and cranks.  I don't know if Crown made an arched frame like yours.  You might check with Richard Peglow at crowncycles@att.net as he is an expert on Crown bicycles.  It's a neat frame and I wish you luck on your search.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 2, 2011)

*I believe I found it!!!*

Just picked this one up today locally. Looks to be original and came with the original head badge that has already been restored. Looks to be a ADLAKE by GREAT WESTERN MFG. CO LA PORT, IND. Now to figure out haw to restore this thing the original pinstripes seem to be some sort of transfer decal because they are very fine and do not look to be painted on.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 2, 2011)

More info that sheds more light on what Great Western MFG was all about. I found this in Google books.


----------

